# Removing Sunroof Net?



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Good question.


----------



## itslyndz (Apr 14, 2012)

Has anyone successfully removed theirs? Im worried it might leak when it rains...


----------



## Pruittx2 (Mar 24, 2012)

Im worried it might leak when it rains...????  :wacko: <----- Whhhaaaattt???


worried that the sunroof will leak? or the junk on the screen? I don't get it, :dizzy:

It's there for a reason. Have you held it down while you were doing 70,, to see what it does for you?:1poke:


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

itslyndz said:


> Has anyone successfully removed theirs? Im worried it might leak when it rains...




itslyndz,
It is not recommended that you alter your vehicle in any way. This could alter the way your sunroof performs and could also void part of your warranty. If you have any further questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Christrit (Jun 23, 2012)

I think the thing is ugly also... I was driving with the sunroof open, and held it down while driving at a normal (not highway) speed, and the noise inside the vehicle was terrible, the typical thumping or echo sound that some cars have when all the windows are down... So it does help with noise pollution inside the car, but yes, ugly as ****. 
I was thinking of getting a sunroof wind deflector to install in front to hide it, but im too cheap to buy one at this point... ($100 on ebay)...


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

I've noticed that it seems to help with the GF's hair not being blown all around also.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

If you can find a way to hold it down without removing it, let me know. I've wanted to eliminate the net as well, because I find it to be noisier than holding it down with a couple fingers going down the highway. I also typically have the windows down too though.. but still, I've thought about this topic.


----------



## Pruittx2 (Mar 24, 2012)

wstadnick said:


> I've noticed that it seems to help with the GF's hair not being blown all around also.


you should be offering to hold it for her in a pony tail fashion, down low out of the wind, anyway :th_angelsmiley4:


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Pruittx2 said:


> you should be offering to hold it for her in a pony tail fashion, down low out of the wind, anyway :th_angelsmiley4:


:signs005:.....Just kidding, just kidding.. :th_SmlyROFL:


----------



## Christrit (Jun 23, 2012)

Any updates on this?? I also want the net to be down so it doesnt interfere with the after market deflector/visor that I purchased. The net comes up too high for the deflector...


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

What does that even look like just curious as I don't have a sunroof  unfortunately 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rpcraft (Jan 12, 2013)

I noticed the noise on mine when I was driving the other day. I'd gladly take that screen off and replace it with something like this: AVS Sunroof Deflector, Pop Out Sunroof Deflectors


----------



## Christrit (Jun 23, 2012)

Matt585.. I surprisingly had a hard time locating anything on google images to show.. It's pretty ugly.. I'm sure someone has one posted in the garage postings somewhere....

rpcraft.. I actually bought this from ebay for $22.50 shipped... Acura Sunroof Moonroof Visor Wind Deflector Bug Rain Shield Vent Sunvisor | eBay
it is a generic deflector, 35.5" and rough fit is perfect.. Just that darn pop up mesh...

I was thinking of just getting good 3M double sided tape and just letting the mesh pop up and rest on the visor, but my gut is saying NOOOOOO don't do it, my luck it
will pop the tape up and it will be a projectile down the highway..... So still thinking on what do to...

I tried to zap strap down the spring loaded arm, but no dice on that.. It looks like a pain in the butt to remove the entire assembly but may be what i need to do.....


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for looking! That's why I love this forum! CT!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Christrit (Jun 23, 2012)

I actually just came across this on yahoo images......Sort of shows you how crappy it looks.....

Image Detail for - Chevrolet Cruze Sun Roof and Moon Roof Picture


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

Bad link I think


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

Just do a Google image search for "Cruze sunroof" for a few decent pics of it.


Most of the cars I have owned with a sunroof have some sort of plastic piece that pops up instead of this net design. Maybe the net saved a couple ounces and a few pennies?


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Christrit said:


> I actually just came across this on yahoo images......Sort of shows you how crappy it looks.....
> 
> Image Detail for - Chevrolet Cruze Sun Roof and Moon Roof Picture


Image works fine for me from Oz...


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I think unfortunately, the net is part of the whole assembly. Not only that, but it does help to keep pressure on the sunroof against the vehicles roof itself, I would assume to help keep water, dirt, debris, etc. out of the passenger compartment.


----------



## lukeurip (Jun 24, 2012)

The net is a air straightener that reduces turbulence thus quieting the air rushing over the vehicle at high speeds. It really makes a big difference on the highway. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rpcraft (Jan 12, 2013)

I heard how much noise it makes at 55 - 60 mph, I don't even want to think what it is going to sound like at highway speeds. 

OK, I took the time to go out and take a closer look at the mechanism. It is spring loaded so if you want to take some zip ties and clamp the corners down there is even a little space under the net that allows you to slip the zip tie under. All you have to do is apply enough pressure to each side of the deflector screen and then tighten the zip tie down enough to where it doesn't pop up, but leave it loose enough to where you can rotate the bulky part of the zip tie towards the body panel of the car so that it does not interfere with the sunroof when it slides forward. 

Sorry if the pictures aren't the best but it is cold outside and rainy and I didn't want to play freeze out.














Now it's just a matter of finding the deflector you like and installing it. ccasion14:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

rpcraft said:


> I heard how much noise it makes at 55 - 60 mph, I don't even want to think what it is going to sound like at highway speeds.
> 
> OK, I took the time to go out and take a closer look at the mechanism. It is spring loaded so if you want to take some zip ties and clamp the corners down there is even a little space under the net that allows you to slip the zip tie under. All you have to do is apply enough pressure to each side of the deflector screen and then tighten the zip tie down enough to where it doesn't pop up, but leave it loose enough to where you can rotate the bulky part of the zip tie towards the body panel of the car so that it does not interfere with the sunroof when it slides forward.
> 
> ...


You've just solved the issue of the net without voiding any part of your warranty. Well done. :th_dblthumb2:


----------



## rpcraft (Jan 12, 2013)

I figured someone had to be brave enough to shoo away all the worry warts.... There is always a practical solution to problems like this. It just takes someone with an experienced eye at solving problems.


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm sorry....count me as one of the few who actually like the functionality of the mesh.  Creates a sleek guard that only is used when your roof is open. You don't have to worry about the plastic guards or extra adhesive, and looks cleaner when your not using it, and probably more aerodynamic when not in use. 

I agree though about the nasty stuff caught in it


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

rpcraft said:


> I heard how much noise it makes at 55 - 60 mph, I don't even want to think what it is going to sound like at highway speeds.
> 
> OK, I took the time to go out and take a closer look at the mechanism. It is spring loaded so if you want to take some zip ties and clamp the corners down there is even a little space under the net that allows you to slip the zip tie under. All you have to do is apply enough pressure to each side of the deflector screen and then tighten the zip tie down enough to where it doesn't pop up, but leave it loose enough to where you can rotate the bulky part of the zip tie towards the body panel of the car so that it does not interfere with the sunroof when it slides forward.
> 
> ...


Whyyyy it's Gona be so loud going down the freeway 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My Lancer had a popup deflector that didn't catch stuff in it. I wonder why GM didn't do this with the Cruze.


----------



## rpcraft (Jan 12, 2013)

Greasemonkey2012 said:


> Whyyyy it's Gona be so loud going down the freeway
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I challenge you to go down the highway at 65 with it up and then take your hand and reach up and squeeze it down. It's so much quieter when it is down, trust me.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

rpcraft said:


> I challenge you to go down the highway at 65 with it up and then take your hand and reach up and squeeze it down. It's so much quieter when it is down, trust me.


the funny thing ive tried that i remember being loud but ill do it again


----------



## rpcraft (Jan 12, 2013)

Well, I just know I was driving back from Ft Worth and thought it was loud as ****, then i was thinking maybe the net didn't pop up for some reason. After I felt up there I realized it was up so I just kind of clamped it down with my hand and had some instant gratification.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey atleast are sunroofs retract under roof when open. I dont care much for those that have the glass retract up and out over the roof.


----------



## Christrit (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks rpcraft for your idea.... I didnt notice that little spot before when I looked.....

Fastened my stock mesh down and installed the AVS wind deflector.... Looks so much better now....


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

Christrit said:


> Thanks rpcraft for your idea.... I didnt notice that little spot before when I looked.....
> 
> Fastened my stock mesh down and installed the AVS wind deflector.... Looks so much better now....


which size did you order?? did you test the sound difference between just tieing down the net and this new part?? this net sucks


----------



## Christrit (Jun 23, 2012)

I put on the 35.5" deflector. Haven't gone for a drive with it
yet. Been tied up tonight. But driving and just pulling down the
net made a loud echo noise similar to driving with all the windows
down on the highway. I do like the vent visor look over the
bug net. 

Under $25 on eBay with free shipping to the US. I have a postal box
in lynden wa. for my US orders.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

Christrit said:


> I put on the 35.5" deflector. Haven't gone for a drive with it
> yet. Been tied up tonight. But driving and just pulling down the
> net made a loud echo noise similar to driving with all the windows
> down on the highway. I do like the vent visor look over the
> ...


well its snowing here so i have some time lol. i hope you can post on how the new visor is working for ya. ive never been a fan of that plastic on top of the car. all my other moonroofs has had a plastic strip pop up and all have been very quite at all speeds. i dont even like using my sunroof in my cruze cuz that **** net is so loud even at 40 mph. i do recall that buffeting noise it made when holding down the net. man summer was sooo long ago


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

the avs doesnt come in 35.5. i see 34.5 and 36.5. the acura visor comes in 35.5 though.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

i ordered this one for 25 with free shipping. 880mm Sun Moon Roof Deflector Rain Guard Visor for Compact Size Vehicle 34 6" | eBay


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> itslyndz,
> It is not recommended that you alter your vehicle in any way.
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Like the engine shield?


----------



## rpcraft (Jan 12, 2013)

Big Tom said:


> Like the engine shield?


Burn.......


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

i recieved my deflector the other day. i brought it out to make sure it was wide enough and everything looks good but im wondering if theres a optimal place to mount it. should i mount it right next to the front seal or can i move it forward a inch or so so it doesnt cover up the roof as much.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

kinda talking to myself here. before i stick on my wind deflector i am going to try and cover the screen area on the factory deflector with some sort of "rubber in a can". im thinking maybe if no air is going through that screen it will quite down some. if not, the new deflector i bought will go on the car. now, if only it would get about 35 here in mpls...


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Always remember: A manufacturer, especially a car manufacturer, installs NOTHING unless it has been determined the vehicle requires it.....either for comfort or safety.

This little deflector was not installed just cause they felt like making the car controversial from a style standpoint.....it is there to reduce the drumming that will occur when air, at speed, is trapped in the interior.

Rob


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

Robby said:


> Always remember: A manufacturer, especially a car manufacturer, installs NOTHING unless it has been determined the vehicle requires it.....either for comfort or safety.
> 
> This little deflector was not installed just cause they felt like making the car controversial from a style standpoint.....it is there to reduce the drumming that will occur when air, at speed, is trapped in the interior.
> 
> Rob


yup, thats why i would let it still pop up but just block the screen. my hope is it will still keep the buffeting noise out of the car yet get rid of the wind noise this screen causes.


----------

